
Ask HN: Recommend in-depth, comparative, critical programming podcasts - m_fayer
I&#x27;ve had trouble finding non-academic podcasts covering languages, frameworks, hosted services, cloud providers, etc. that go beyond the introductory, conceptual, and overly credulous. I&#x27;d like to hear comparisons of competing offers&#x2F;techniques&#x2F;and technologies, and discussion of what the adoption of a given tool looks like at scale.
======
a-saleh
I kinda liked to listen to functional geekery [1], because I really like the
space of kinda-fringe-but-mostly-practical space many of the guests occupy
with regards to functional languages. Good mix of people working with
languages professionally, on side-projects as well as in research. Nice range
of languages, heard about clojure, clojure-script, functional-style js, elm,
purescript, haskell, idris, F#, erlang, elixir, and even prolog?

I find them often go beyond the introductory, especially when the guest has
been working with non-mainstream technology to solve some interesting problem.
Your mileage may vary, though, large part of the episode can consist of "So,
how did you get to learn $LANGUAGE"?

[1] [https://www.functionalgeekery.com/](https://www.functionalgeekery.com/)

------
pedro1976
Code Podcast [1] is an outstanding in-depth podcast for devs, without the
usual blabla. IMO the best I have found so far.

[1] [https://codepodcast.com/](https://codepodcast.com/)

------
kristjansson
You may have already tried it, but I find Software Engineering Radio[0]
relatively technical and informative. Each episode features an interview with
a single guest on a single topic for about an hour. There’s definitely
interesting discussions, especially in the archives - the episode / interview
with Martin Thompson (of mechanical sympathy) comes to mind.

[0]: [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

------
atmosx
Keep in mind that podcasts that go beyond _introductory_ levels usually have
smaller audience. Plus, most tech podcasters rarely go beyond a year or two.

Check out this one: [https://testandcode.com/](https://testandcode.com/) and
[http://testandcode.com/rss](http://testandcode.com/rss) \- a podcast about
python testing (the SSL has expired apparently, which says one thing or two
about the state of the website).

The "AWS podcast" features advanced functionality discussions when the episode
focusses on one service alone. For example the recent episode around s3 is
every interesting.

Regards

------
spoonie
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/)

Not as much discussion, but probably fits the bill for other parts.

------
yesenadam
So maybe make them yourself? Sounds great. (I read some advice on writing
books which was exactly that - write the book you wish existed but doesn't!)

------
gigatexal
I’d be interested if such podcasts exist.

